# Corn on, or off the cob? (NSFW)



## SuperMonkeySlinger

What do you all prefer, corn on the cob? or corn off the cob?
i like it on the cob 

SMS


----------



## dgui

Every time you eat corn it has an added feature of seeing it twice. HA !


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I like to chop the corn off the cob with my sword.


----------



## bigron

Jeff Lazerface said:


> I like to chop the corn off the cob with my sword.


jeff is this someone you know


----------



## treefork

"Corn. I didn't have corn"


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

lol no, i dont know this guy either.


----------



## Rayshot

Yup, a real genius.



Jeff Lazerface said:


> lol no, i dont know this guy either.


----------



## AaronMB

I was just going to say "on the cob" but I'm not sure that's a relevant answer anymore. lol


----------



## Curtis

AaronMB said:


> I was just going to say "on the cob" but I'm not sure that's a relevant answer anymore. lol


I'm with you on this one. The corn needs to be properly attached to the cob in order to achieve maximum preference.

I couldn't find any corn tattoo's on peoples faces :iono:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

LoL...I knew this jerkass mechanic named Bob that always did shit half-assed; everyone called him "cob-job Bob". That said, off the cob; I can't stand the fibrous bits stuck between me gnashers...


----------



## Imperial

candy corn​


----------



## quarterinmynose

Imperial said:


> candy corn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Yup, on the cob.​


----------



## Imperial

@ qimn- :rolling:


----------



## AlmightyOx

quarterinmynose said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> candy corn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Yup, on the cob.​
Click to expand...

I'd gladly give her my cob if you know what I'm sayin'...


----------



## treefork

What are you sayin?


----------



## AlmightyOx

treefork said:


> What are you sayin?


Oh you know what I'm sayin...


----------



## Imperial




----------



## Tentacle Toast

AlmightyOx said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> candy corn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Yup, on the cob.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd gladly give her my cob if you know what I'm sayin'...
Click to expand...

What, am I the only one worried about what they're attached to?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I mean, neither one of those pumpkins look happy with their lot...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Why on the title does it say (NFSW) ????


----------



## Hrawk

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Why on the title does it say (NFSW) ????


Maybe because it's NSFW ?


----------



## Imperial

Hrawk said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on the title does it say (NFSW) ????
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because it's NSFW ?
Click to expand...

 :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Hrawk said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on the title does it say (NFSW) ????
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because it's NSFW ?
Click to expand...

 I just found out what that ment.

SMS


----------

